# Maltese mix baby in need of help



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

they have a maltese/poodle mix listed on petfinder under at a shelter in California. There's no picture of the pup but it says "URGENT" and that they may need to euthanize due to having too many animals at the shelter. Can anyone help?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15702833


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww i hope someone can help


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Did anyone check this one out. I clicked on the URL and it said Listing removed,I hope someone got him/her.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aw i hope so too. fingers crossed!


----------

